# My HR22 receiver is stuck



## eobeso (Aug 20, 2011)

HR22 DVR is stuck in Running receiver self-check what can i do?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Unplug it for 5 minutes and plug it back in.


----------



## eobeso (Aug 20, 2011)

I just unplugged and still the same: running receiver self check  ... Is there another way to get back the signal?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

eobeso said:


> I just unplugged and still the same: running receiver self check  ... Is there another way to get back the signal?


If it's running a self check it's not a signal issue, it may be stuck testing hardware. You may want to prepare yourself for a failure.


----------



## eobeso (Aug 20, 2011)

So, there is not solution of this???????


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

eobeso said:


> So, there is not solution of this???????


How long have you let it sit at the self test screen? If it's trying to fix hard drive issues it could take hours.


----------



## eobeso (Aug 20, 2011)

I let it all night long


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

eobeso said:


> So, there is not solution of this???????


You could hit SELECT when it says running receiver self test, and see if the interactive menu comes up, and review the short smart test results on the hard drive, but it sounds a lot like your hard drive has issues. If you have an eSATA drive, unplug it and reboot and see if it boots up OK. If you dont, you might need to get one, or prepare to return that one for replacement.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Call DirecTV to request a replacement DVR. It's free if you have their Equipment Protection Plan, or within 90-days of installation. Otherwise ~$20 for shipping. Or ~$50 to have a tech come replace it for you.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Sounds like a Failing Hard Drive or a Bad or Marginal Power Supply Unit going South.

If you Own your DVR you could just Replace the Hard Drive and see if that does the Trick but if not have Directv Replace it and say Goodbye to your Recordings!!! :nono2:


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

Send me a PM. I have a HR24-500.


----------

